# Red accent Seigler SM reels



## Caster1990 (Jun 15, 2017)

WTT/WTS, 2 NIB, red accent Seigler SM reels. I buy my gear in pairs, so either both go or nothing. That is why they're on a single post. They have been out of the bag long enough to load with 125yds of 50#PP under around 120 yds of 40# mono both in hi-vis yellow. Price 700 shipped anywhere in the US usps priority. Will trade for NIB Diawa 7HTST and 350. Sorry I quit using PayPal, so if interested we will have to figure something out.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Where are you located? If you're in HI how would you accept payment other than PayPal? I dont see too many guys taking that risk without some sort of safety net


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Surfjunkie said:


> Where are you located? If you're in HI how would you accept payment other than PayPal? I dont see too many guys taking that risk without some sort of safety net


I agree, 700.00 is a good size chunk of chedder to send off on just faith,


----------



## Caster1990 (Jun 15, 2017)

Yea, I guess your right, I have used PayPal a few times with no problems. Lately I have heard too many horror stories. I guess I could go 725 PayPal, or the 7ht mag st NIB and 360 PayPal. They are new, and the warranty would cover a factory problem if there was one. Good point guys, any interest. These were going to be backups, but I'm adding to my arsenal.


----------



## Caster1990 (Jun 15, 2017)

Please close. No interest posting elsewhere. Thank you Pier and Surf.


----------

